# Harbor freight plunge router



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm looking into buying a plunge router to maybe try to do inlay and such. And was curious if anybody had a hf plunge router and had any complaints or If it's worth it. Here's the link to it. http://m.harborfreight.com/1-1-2-half-hp-variable-speed-plunge-router-67119.html
Also what would bits would I need to do inlay and rabbet joints.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

And what bit I would need to cut mortises and tenons


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I think the Craftsman plunger is a more proven commodity in close to the same price range.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree....for close to the same price you can get a well reviewed craftsman.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I have that model router and it works great. The inlet work all you would need is a straight cut bit. The router comes with a template guide so all you would need to make is a pattern. If a 1/2" straight cut bit would do your inlet work the router also comes with a bit. To make rabbet joints all you would need is a rabbet router bit. They come in different sizes depending on your needs.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks. I'm trying to decide because I'm on a budget and I can get the hf one cheaper with their coupons. Are hf router bits any good?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

jbwhitford said:


> Thanks. I'm trying to decide because I'm on a budget and I can get the hf one cheaper with their coupons. Are hf router bits any good?


The only HF router bit I have is the straight cut bit that comes with the routers. They work alright but I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

jbwhitford said:


> Thanks. I'm trying to decide because I'm on a budget and I can get the hf one cheaper with their coupons. Are hf router bits any good?


IMO there are too many other reasonable choices to take the chance on HF bits. Router bits spin in excess of 20K rpms, and can shed pieces of carbide at high speed. The MCLS 15 pc set for $42 shipped is pretty decent, and is an excellent value. The Grizzly purple bits are reasonably priced and are on sale for 20% off if you buy 3 items.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

I looked at the mlcs one that looked pretty decent. How do I know what size shank to buy?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

jbwhitford said:


> I looked at the mlcs one that looked pretty decent. How do I know what size shank to buy?


If your router will accept them, get 1/2" shank whenever possible. It's a good feature to look for in a router....


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

I can get the hf router for 54 bucks but it has a 1/4 shank. What's the downfall to 1/4? I was thinking it might be good until I get enough money to buy a nicer one. But I'll definitely buy the mlcs router bits that you recommend.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

jbwhitford said:


> I can get the hf router for 54 bucks but it has a 1/4 shank. What's the downfall to 1/4? I was thinking it might be good until I get enough money to buy a nicer one. But I'll definitely buy the mlcs router bits that you recommend.


If you get the HF router it comes with a 1/4" and 3/8" collet adapters so you can use any size router bit including 1/2". To answer your question though 1/4" shank router bits are easy to bend making them useless.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks. I'm pretty sure I'll go with the hf router for now and eventually upgrade. I'll let you guys know how it goes. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

I just decided to build a router table in welding. Would the craftsman be better for this?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You could put any router on the router table. I made a router table with an old table saw.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

I splurged and went with the craftsmen.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

A router for a table is better bought with certain features in mind as opposed to one brand over the other. Having a larger router (13 amps +/-, usually referred to a 2 1/4 HP; or larger) and variable speed is extremely useful. then consider how to raise/lower it in the table. Many fxed base routers wil work for this, in a fashion, so be sure you get something you're willing to live with. Plunge routers can sometimes be a little easier. All that would assume you're not planning on a lift. Regardless, I'm sure you'll be satisfied with the Craftsman router you purchase...it will probably be just one of many after a few years :laughing:.


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Fred Hargis said:


> A router for a table is better bought with certain features in mind as opposed to one brand over the other. Having a larger router (13 amps +/-, usually referred to a 2 1/4 HP; or larger) and variable speed is extremely useful. then consider how to raise/lower it in the table. Many fxed base routers wil work for this, in a fashion, so be sure you get something you're willing to live with. Plunge routers can sometimes be a little easier. All that would assume you're not planning on a lift. Regardless, I'm sure you'll be satisfied with the Craftsman router you purchase...it will probably be just one of many after a few years :laughing:.


 It has a variable speed and I'm planning on just buying an insert plate for my top. I think I'll be happy with it and I'll definitely will be routin more


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Im still trying to decide on what type of material to use for the top and how thick it should be. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

Nevermind I started another thread and got my answer. I don't know how to post a link to my other post.


----------



## ochieng (Feb 12, 2014)

jbwhitford said:


> I'm looking into buying a plunge router to maybe try to do inlay and such. And was curious if anybody had a hf plunge router and had any complaints or If it's worth it. Here's the link to it. http://m.harborfreight.com/1-1-2-half-hp-variable-speed-plunge-router-67119.html
> Also what would bits would I need to do inlay and rabbet joints.


plunge router excell at any type of inside grooving or cutting, either freehand or following a template. i think bosch and triton have the best but many would recomend triton because of dust control accurate cuts and its a bargain


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

I'll keep that in mind if I ever need to buy another one. Thanks for the input


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

Did you but the HF Router? If so, how's it working for you so far?


----------



## jbwhitford (Jan 28, 2014)

No I went with the craftsman they suggested. I figured it would last me longer than harbor freight. I still haven't used it yet. I have to pick up some wood this week or so.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

jbwhitford said:


> No I went with the craftsman they suggested. I figured it would last me longer than harbor freight. I still haven't used it yet. I have to pick up some wood this week or so.


As much as I very much love the money savings realized via Harbor Freight (I shop there often) ... 
in this particular case, I think you made the right decision.

I currently have a Craftsman fixed-based router - but I have been wanting to pick up a plunge router for some time. 
My eye keeps returning to the Craftsman ... and I think it's going to stay there.


----------



## avewads (Jan 20, 2012)

jbwhitford - you asked about HF router bits. Before I knew I was going to get into woodworking, I bought a HF set. They are OK for what I do and I have never had any trouble with them. I have used the straight bit, roman ogee, and the 45 degree campher bits about 10 times each and they make nice cuts for me. However, when I buy new bits, I usually buy Eagle America bits that are made in the US. - Bob


----------



## ltaylor3188 (Aug 2, 2019)

What's the name of the new thread?


----------

